# Grinding straight after roasting



## mrb36 (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm aware that beans take a number of days to degas before brewing but would that be the same for grinding as well or will the coffee continue to degas?

Reason I'm asking is my daughter is visiting and I wanted to give her some some coffee to take with her, she doesn't have her own grinder.

Sorry if it's a dumb question....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The coffee will degas faster if pre ground, she should be OK in that respect.


----------



## mrb36 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank you, I'll give it a try


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@mrb36 shouldn't be a problem although may smell a bit roasty on the way home









John


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

Good info!


----------



## Judy188 (Jan 19, 2018)

Great information... Thanks for sharing everyone....


----------



## Coffeejon (Oct 10, 2014)

Also because it de-gases faster, be careful that the bag doesn't pop! I had that once for 1KG (without a valve)


----------

